
4 forgotten code constructs: time to revisit the past? - SarasaNews
https://medium.com/@christianmaioli/4-forgotten-code-constructs-time-to-revisit-the-past-4cb91051065
======
drallison
Note to self: articles whose title consists of a count plus a property are
usually click bait and are not worth reading. This is an example.

------
al2o3cr
#4 is "recursion"? WTF? I think folks who program in most tail-recursive
languages would be surprised to hear that...

~~~
dagw
From TFA:

"Functional programmers love recursion. Some functional programming languages
such as Haskell even downright force you to use it, but the truth is that
recursion is not natural outside of that world."

